# Engine breaking with 2002 X-Trail



## krankhead2 (Jan 7, 2015)

I am a first time 4x4 SUV owner.
I recently bought a 2002 6 gear manual dci 2,2l diesel x-trail.
I would like to ask how I can perfom engine breaking, if at all it is possible, while
driving? The other question is about shifting down the gears:
Is block changing recommended- from 5th gear to 2nd gear? 
Beacuse every time, I do so, I feel the car making a loud roar.

Your replies will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you all.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Pretty sure its covered in your owner's manual. Would be worth reading to familiarize yourself with your X Trail, its features and what you can do with it. I do not drive a manual, but it seems to me you should cycle through the gears rather than go directly to 2nd from 5th gear. Brakes are a lot cheaper than engine or transmission, I know which I would rather wear out faster...


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

My advice
Don t use engine brake (compression) to slow the car.You re better off changing the brakes than the clutch.
I drive manual and coming from 5th gear to 2nd is easy but not to slow the car.when i do that the revolutions are about 1200 and i m about to stop.
If you want to downshift do a rev match like the motorcyclists gear by gear or put it in neutral and use the brakes.
Read the ownners manual it ll give you the basics for stick drive.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for chiming in Otomodo. However it occurs to me that we misunderstood krankheads query. He actually asked about engine breaking rather than engine braking lol. So maybe the right advice is to keep on doing what he is doing, and yup he will eventually break his engine. Assuming, the clutch doesn't go first!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Breaking a 2002 engine?


----------



## krankhead2 (Jan 7, 2015)

Ok, It looks like engine breaking is a no no from your replies.
In the drivers manual, which I have read many times, it is actually recommended
to slow down early using engine breaking. 
I find this very strange coz my 2002 diesel
model is generally very noisy and doesn't pick up speed quickly.
I am also reminded that shifting down from gear to gear- 6,5,4,3,2 is not recommended in
modern vehicles as it might cause drivers behind to crash into you.
Which down shifting is safe and recommended for the transmition of a 2002 6 speed manual X-Trail - 6th to 2nd, 5th to 2nd and 4th to 2nd or shifting down gear by gear?
Considering when coming to an intersection or when there is a hold up.

Thank you


----------



## johndunoon (Jan 13, 2015)

*Engine braking on Nissan X-Trail*

If you change down straight from 5th to 2nd in one go, you are very likely to break something, and not the braking you are looking for.
In my old days before auto gear boxes, we changed down one cog at a time and reduced speed gradually.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I ll tell what i do.
Up shifting is always 15 km/h more for the gear: 2nd goes in at 35km/h 3rd at 45km/h etc...
I use this in trafic and it helps me.
When coming to a stop at a trafic light,i just let the rpm get down to 1200 before put it in neutral. If the light turns green before i stop, i use the method i ve mentioned before.


----------



## Flight Risk (Jul 7, 2010)

First of all, engine braking is advantageous at different times, especially on long downhill runs. Why do they tell trucks to use a lower gear on steep downhill roads? So they can maintain a safe slower speed without burning up their brakes. In normal flat driving just lifting your foot off the gas will provide engine braking and slowing, if you want to slow quicker, or get into a different speed range there is no problem with downshifting one gear at a time or more depending on your speed. It all just takes practice and familiarity with your vehicle.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I ve been in steep hills where only the engine braking was a big no no.stoped at the top and let it go on first, it went close to red line.Did it on 2nd same thing, i had to use the brakes anyway.
Big trucks have different engines and engine brakes


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

A small view of my foot work https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk4XEcCKWgo
I m preparing a video with the rpm s and speed (sorry cant fuse both together) on a normal drive.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

There https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI752ZiT_Hg


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Engine braking is essential, especially on long, steep downhill stretches. Otherwise your brakes could fade (overheat) or even fail. I do this on my automatic too, i.e. by manually changing down from D to 2, or even to 1 (L) when really steep (1:5 or more). Sorry to say it, but shifting on a manual straight from 5 to 2 means some driving lessons were missed. In some kind of emergency, one might have to make such a downchange leap, but the speed would have to be well reduced until reaching the acceptable range for 2. I hope this helps. Good X-ing. BRIAN


----------

